# Game cam spook animals?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been playing with a game cam and noticed that most deer walk directly towards the camera so they must be seeing the light or hearing it. I suppose they could smell the camera too but I don't think so.

I replaced the card last night about dark and the LEDs were fairly bright red. I'm wondering if that gets the animals attention?

There are a lot of photos like this one.

How do you avoid giving away the location of your camera to a human after dark? I would definitely spot the bank of red lights if it were anywhere in my field of view.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

The older ones with the flash would spook them but the newer ones with led ir technology don't seem too. Most new ones now you don't see the flash at all. I have had some that had a red led light on them that I would cover with tape. most of the time they see the camera and are just curious IMO


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Day lite or dark if a human wants to steal your camera they will. Might help if you have to use a step ladder and a bracket so you can raise the camera beyond reach of a human and aim it down.

I don't have a game camera so don't know if that would work.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The bank of LEDs stays on the whole time that it's taking pictures or videos. It's very noticeable.

I've had it set for a burst of 5 photos.


----------

